
The Rapid Advance of Artificial Intelligence - saurabh
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/15/technology/the-rapid-advance-of-artificial-intelligence.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&
======
eli_gottlieb
Oh joy, let's all watch the _New York Times_ confuse machine learning and the
"big data" fad with the stuff from their scifi movies.

